# Hornady GMX bullets



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody have any firsthand experience with GMX bullets on whitetail? I just bought a box of Superformance in 7mm08. Hoping for more exit wounds. I'm not getting exit wounds like I hoped with the SST.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I shoot SST's (in .308) and have had no issues. Typically the internal damage is what I am concerned with, not a ragged fist sized exit. What bullet weight and at what range did you shoot the animals?


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

I have huge holes in everything I shoot with the 7mmo8 sst superformance , hogs and deer, same result with .308 , they don't ususlly run but when they do they're are massive blood trails, can't help with the gmx, thought about trying them just to see, let me know how they do if you try them out please.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been shooting them for 3 years and have had great success . Entrance and exit are normal size but the internal damage is pure carnage. Havent had one run off with it yet. I shoot a 270 and use 130 grain GMX.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Haven't shot the gmx yet, but the 165btsp in 30-06 crushes them.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Took a shot last year with them, shot was at 45 meters and high and left due to scope being off. It decapitated the deer from mid neck.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I shoot SST's (in .308) and have had no issues. Typically the internal damage is what I am concerned with, not a ragged fist sized exit. What bullet weight and at what range did you shoot the animals?


As I'm sure you're aware, some pretty good shots result in a 50-100yd death dash. It's just easier to find them in a thicket if there's a blood trail to follow. I've only taken two with the SST and luckily, they fell within five yards. At some point, I'm sure I'll have one do the death dash, and when that happens, exit wound = blood trail, that's all.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gotcha. Let us know how the GMX's work out as compared to the SST's.

Mike


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Will do. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Update: Shot a big doe (120#) last night at last light with the GMX. Forty yard death dash into a clearcut with substantial blood trail. Happy happy happy.

Now the bad news: I damn near missed her at 75 yds with a solid rest. Hit her in the breastbone (low) on a broadside shot. Massive damage. Bone and schrapnel damage to lung, heart, and even opened the gut (Eewww). Exit wound was about three inches higher than the breastbone, right behind the front leg. Checked my zero at the bench this morning and was printing about 9 inches off. Found I had a broken windage screw on the rear scope mount. Not exactly good data as far as performance goes, but with what I had to study, fairly impressive.

Probably have to put the little Kimber up until end of the season. Took old Blood And Guts (Ruger mod. 77 in .270) out to the range and it's dead nuts. No Hornady GMX ammo for it yet. Hopefully, another update before the end of the season.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> As I'm sure you're aware, some pretty good shots result in a 50-100yd death dash. It's just easier to find them in a thicket if there's a blood trail to follow.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> That is precisely why I quit shooting ballistic tip bullets.
> I want a good exit wound, and the Hornady 139 Nosler gives you that in a
> 7MM-08 cal.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Bodupp said:
> 
> 
> > As I'm sure you're aware, some pretty good shots result in a 50-100yd death dash. It's just easier to find them in a thicket if there's a blood trail to follow.
> ...


----------

